# drywall Art



## 2buckcanuck

This is the best drywall art I have ever seen:yes:


----------



## Drywall_King

Would look better if there was a big orca crashing through some ice hanging from the ceiling... something with the name Vancouver on it...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Drywall_King said:


> Would look better if there was a big orca crashing through some ice hanging from the ceiling... something with the name Vancouver on it...


 hey how bout the Orca crashing through the ice and taking a chomp out of the leaf


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey how bout the Orca crashing through the ice and taking a chomp out of the leaf


This from a possible New York Rangers or Buffalo Sabers fan:whistling2:

October 6th The hockey Season starts


----------



## cazna

Check out trim tex on facebook, Amazing , I would like to have a go it that stuff.


----------



## Arey85

This is the only drywall art I've had the opportunity to attempt. His name is "Durabond Don,"...............OH C'MON!....like I'm the only one with a ball of durabond with a smiley face on my dashboard.


----------



## SlimPickins

Arey85 said:


> This is the only drywall art I've had the opportunity to attempt. His name is "Durabond Don,"...............OH C'MON!....like I'm the only one with a ball of durabond with a smiley face on my dashboard.


:lol:
:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

Durabond Don


----------



## chris

*drywall art*

some pics of staie tower and misc. stuff


----------



## chris

couple more


----------



## moore

Chris that is awesome ...


----------



## drywall guy158

Wow.......


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Cool, another old fat taper just like me:thumbup: bet you he's your best worker:yes::jester:

I don't know what would be worse to do,all that bead and 3 ways under that stairwell, or the dome.

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

2buckcanuck said:


> Cool, another old fat taper just like me:thumbup: bet you he's your best worker:yes:
> 
> I don't know what would be worse to do,all that bead and 3 ways under that stairwell, or the dome.
> 
> Looking good:thumbsup:


 the dome. No one cares about under the stairs:whistling2:, by far the most work Ive ever done in a closet. The big guy is agood hand,just hired on this job. He isnt my best worker that would definitly go to my partner then our right hands man Jason. Not knockin big guys or nothin but gettin fat is hard to do when bustin ur ass:yes:


----------



## chris

just havin a lil fun


----------



## SlimPickins

Chris, the dome is looking pretty sweet. I've worked on all those details before, but never all at once in the same house! That crap under the stairs is ridiculous....f&*%ing architects. And then the snake stairs too....good times for the hanger fo- sho'


----------



## Kiwiman

I said it before and I'll say it again ...........Wow! I would run squealing like a girl if I was offered a job like that.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> This is the best drywall art I have ever seen:yes:





ohhhhhhhh I get it an on the ceiling dart board
:beta1:


----------



## Mudshark

Great job Chris,

Wonderin who has the more difficult task on this one, the boarders or the tapers?


----------



## chris

.... Some art


----------



## DLSdrywall

Awesome work chris, i'm doing a real ugly bitch myself, i could use a crew, too high risk by myselfi'll post a walkthrough tomorrow. My hats off to you doing those houses are not easy:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Here was a crazy one I did about 5 years ago :yes:
This was the contractors personal house. I met him at his house just last week to get paid for a job and I forgot how much work we did in his place...I never actually seen it when it was all done so when he invited me inside I was like "Holy sh!t! I did all that!", he just laughed, he was like "Yup, this was your first house you did for me".
I was 19 years old when I did that place. Just about to turn 20. Almost exactly 5 years ago.
I wasn't planning on taking pictures, but I had forgotten how beautiful his home was and all the work I did in it. I didn't have my camera with me so I just snapped these with my phone to show you guys.
He said it was okay for me to come back with my camera though and take pictures to use for my portfolio.
So....I went and bought a new camera :jester: Haha!
I'm so pumped to go back!
This was 24ft high, and I had built two big archways where that column was. You can't see them in the picture but when I go back I'll get more.


----------



## moore

Your pic are so large PT ..I cant reach the thank you button!:blink:

THANK YOU!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Your pic are so large PT ..I cant reach the thank you button!:blink:
> 
> THANK YOU!:thumbup:


Haha! Really?! Weird..I guess it's because I put them side by side?..
I re-edited. How's that? Better?

Thanks man!


----------



## mudslingr

That's pretty nice PT but the coolest place I've seen was tonight at Joe Koenig's place. You want to see art ! Wow ! Never mind that he has the perfect man cave. His guys did an awesome job ! I hope he posts some pics for all to see because it deserves a lot of recognition.:yes: :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> That's pretty nice PT but the coolest place I've seen was tonight at Joe Koenig's place. You want to see art ! Wow ! Never mind that he has the perfect man cave. His guys did an awesome job ! I hope he posts some pics for all to see because it deserves a lot of recognition.:yes: :thumbup:


Cool man!! Ya, that would be really awesome to see!
How you making out down there bro?
Having fun?


----------



## moore

OK.. JOE!!!!! I'm waiting!!!:whistling2: PLEASE!!!


----------



## mudslingr

PrecisionTaping said:


> Cool man!! Ya, that would be really awesome to see!
> How you making out down there bro?
> Having fun?



So far everything is great ! Not that it shouldn't be. Everyone is very friendly and treating us like family. Hell, my own family isn't this nice.

Got to meet Karen,Maria,Sean,Noe and I think the rest of the team but can't remember all their names. And of course there is Joe. All a great bunch of people who are very enthusiastic about their products. As they should be.

The Trim-Tex facility is HUGE and it's unbelievable what these guys built on their own. All the people that work there helped to build all buildings and machines they use to make bead. None of the work was or is outsourced. Just freaking incredible !

We went through the steps of installing crown molding and some decorative bead on a drywall step. Tomorrow going to do some window stuff.

Just being here for the day has sparked my imagination and I can't wait to try some stuff out on my next house. I think I know how I'm going to make a moose for my local Moose Lodge. I would like to try bmitch's way but I need to start on a smaller scale. I just don't have Bernie's talent to try something 6' by 6' yet with mud.

Noe is training us and he is a pleasure to work with. Definitely knows his stuff and you can see in his eyes how he listens to everything you say just in case he might hear something he hasn't heard before.

Looking forward to tomorrow !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> So far everything is great ! Not that it shouldn't be. Everyone is very friendly and treating us like family. Hell, my own family isn't this nice.
> 
> Got to meet Karen,Maria,Sean,Noe and I think the rest of the team but can't remember all their names. And of course there is Joe. All a great bunch of people who are very enthusiastic about their products. As they should be.
> 
> The Trim-Tex facility is HUGE and it's unbelievable what these guys built on their own. All the people that work there helped to build all buildings and machines they use to make bead. None of the work was or is outsourced. Just freaking incredible !
> 
> We went through the steps of installing crown molding and some decorative bead on a drywall step. Tomorrow going to do some window stuff.
> 
> Just being here for the day has sparked my imagination and I can't wait to try some stuff out on my next house. I think I know how I'm going to make a moose for my local Moose Lodge. I would like to try bmitch's way but I need to start on a smaller scale. I just don't have Bernie's talent to try something 6' by 6' yet with mud.
> 
> Noe is training us and he is a pleasure to work with. Definitely knows his stuff and you can see in his eyes how he listens to everything you say just in case he might hear something he hasn't heard before.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow !


That's cool man! Good for you guys.
I look forward to going down there myself one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

This has been a kick ass trip. I can't say enough about the guys at trim tex. and check this out. Last minute trip downtown to the house of blues for some ribs and blues!


----------



## saskataper

Mmm ribs.........


----------



## Trim-Tex

Thanks for all the kind words guys! 
The T Tex Team enjoys our students immensely and our opportunity to gain knowledge from their expertise. It's so cool to share real world experiences in the the drywall finishing world with nice people from all parts of the world!


----------



## Newagestucco

http://www.newagestucco.com/interior-mouldings.html#


----------



## mudslingr

*First try at drywall art*

Just did a place where the homeowners let me have free rein on design ideas. 

My supply store had minimal trim in storage so I used what they had to make a crown molding which was a double 1/2" decorative trim. I had previously ordered niche bead and decided to use it on this camp. A box of vinyl arch L and I was on my way.

Never having attempted this before I was a little nervous about getting into it. But I couldn't be happier that I did try and the result is great. Thanks to the Trim-Tex course I have gained a little inspiration and hope to make it go a long way. Had about 30 visitors in the last few days of working on it and everyone was thrilled with what they saw. Made me feel pretty damn good !

This type of thing is quite new in this area and I already see this going somewhere. I know I'm not going to win any awards with what I did but I'll be gunning for one in the future.


----------



## mudslingr

Couple more. Got these ideas from trim-Tex.


----------



## mudslingr

Thanks to b,mitch for the ability to now make other designs. It was a little tricky at first Bernie but I pulled it off. Now, how do you do it without wearing a lot of mud ?:thumbup:


----------



## keke

mudslingr said:


> Just did a place where the homeowners let me have free rein on design ideas.
> 
> My supply store had minimal trim in storage so I used what they had to make a crown molding which was a double 1/2" decorative trim. I had previously ordered niche bead and decided to use it on this camp. A box of vinyl arch L and I was on my way.
> 
> Never having attempted this before I was a little nervous about getting into it. But I couldn't be happier that I did try and the result is great. Thanks to the Trim-Tex course I have gained a little inspiration and hope to make it go a long way. Had about 30 visitors in the last few days of working on it and everyone was thrilled with what they saw. Made me feel pretty damn good !
> 
> This type of thing is quite new in this area and I already see this going somewhere. I know I'm not going to win any awards with what I did but I'll be gunning for one in the future.


for a first attempt it looks damn good and think you already won your award by having 30 visitors who most likely will spread the news.... so expect more of these jobs in the future :thumbup:


----------



## bmitch

no doubt you have one very happy client there.good on ya man,all the work on this one is really gonna show well with the paint. to answer your ? short distances on your base till you get full ring,then give it a full turn for finish,and no i don't get covered in mud hahaha.


----------



## bmitch

one more thing,don't run it sraight up and down,bend it so you're speading it out further.


----------



## mudslingr

Oh. Ok ! I tried doing the whole thing in one shot which made for a nice mud shower.:yes: I did end up bending it to make it work better as I pulled it. Took me 4 turns in total to get it right. Ended up with a few fish eyes which I filled in with mud and a paint brush. My mud was a little soft even without adding water so it was a little tricky.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Sorry I haven't had a chance to comment on this yet Frank.
But this is truly wonderful! You do exceptional work my friend!
Kudos! Hope to see more of this in the future!


----------



## mudslingr

Wow. Did I PM you in my sleep with the promise of sending you a big cheque ! ?  Thanks Brian ! Much appreciated. Just getting started !


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Wow. Did I PM you in my sleep with the promise of sending you a big cheque ! ?  Thanks Brian ! Much appreciated. Just getting started !


Make the cheque out to "Precision Taping" 
Haha! Just kidding.
I actually am starting a job tomorrow where the home owner more or less gave me complete free reign over the house to do with it as I please.
I showed him a Trim-Tex calendar and he absolutely loved everything in it.
He more or less said "Do as much as you possibly can, everywhere you can and bill my rich parents" Haha!

So tomorrow I'm gonna start thinking of ideas for the entire house.
He has a huge cathedral so I want to try and do something like this!


----------



## mudslingr

Go for it ! :thumbsup: I almost did. I had the ceiling for it but chickened out and went with the smaller stuff. Sooner or later !:yes:


----------



## gordie

Mudshark said:


> Great job Chris,
> 
> Wonderin who has the more difficult task on this one, the boarders or the tapers?


 I imagine the tapers usually if its that hard for me it's gonna be hard for the taper sorry man

I've done a few of those stairwells but never a dome for the stair well i will staple poly tight as i can get it with plenty of hang on each side.

then cut the hang off and you get a template for your drywall.

But you still have to deal with the framing its a horable job i can only imagine the dome,, vaults are bad enough.:blink:


----------



## gordie

PrecisionTaping said:


> Make the cheque out to "Precision Taping"
> Haha! Just kidding.
> I actually am starting a job tomorrow where the home owner more or less gave me complete free reign over the house to do with it as I please.
> I showed him a Trim-Tex calendar and he absolutely loved everything in it.
> He more or less said "Do as much as you possibly can, everywhere you can and bill my rich parents" Haha!
> 
> So tomorrow I'm gonna start thinking of ideas for the entire house.
> He has a huge cathedral so I want to try and do something like this!
> View attachment 6489


 Wow this work is crazy from now on im going to quit saying i do customs i know now that all my work is plane boxes well done guys:thumbup::blink:


----------



## keke

PrecisionTaping said:


> Make the cheque out to "Precision Taping"
> Haha! Just kidding.
> I actually am starting a job tomorrow where the home owner more or less gave me complete free reign over the house to do with it as I please.
> I showed him a Trim-Tex calendar and he absolutely loved everything in it.
> He more or less said "Do as much as you possibly can, everywhere you can and bill my rich parents" Haha!
> 
> So tomorrow I'm gonna start thinking of ideas for the entire house.
> He has a huge cathedral so I want to try and do something like this!
> View attachment 6489


trim-tex give you a calendar now it's your turn to post a vid with your masterpiece :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

keke said:


> trim-tex give you a calendar now it's your turn to post a vid with your masterpiece :thumbsup:


I'll be posting allot of Trim-Tex videos in the very near future my friend.
On all sorts of cool stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Drywall

*1 more time*

Is that all ?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Mr. Drywall said:


> Is that all ?


If you look around there is another thread of bas relief done by b.mitch, amazing work.
Start posting lots of pics of all your custom drywall art work. I'm sure everyone would love to see 'em.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

Click on this. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/drywall-sculpture-3254/


----------



## Mr. Drywall

*Wow ! Nice Work .*

I like it !


----------



## mudslingr

One coat of paint so far. Painter is thinking of giving the leaves some colour. Maybe same as the kitchen.


----------



## saskataper

Awesome stuff mudslinger! That one job should pay for Chicago no problem. I'm putting up some of the 3.5" glue up crown week after next in a little mud room Reno and I'm hoping it leads to more work like that.


----------



## saskataper

I finally got to put up some 3.5" glue up crown today. Just a little mud room addition in an to an old house, used up 70' of crown and only had a few short pieces left over (I didn't scew up my cuts to bad) I don't have a lot of experience with a miter saw but it went pretty good.


----------



## saskataper

Here is another pic of it I took using the panorama function on my phone


----------



## smisner50s

Here is a colum i did using niche bead with 350 stepabull base adaptors i sanded a line between to to add more layers...just painted it up..


----------



## smisner50s




----------



## jcampbell

That sure is a nice shiny ceiling...........bead work looks cool!


----------



## Trim-Tex

Nice work everyone! There is going to be many happy homeowners! :thumbup: and the more of them the better! Joe


----------



## mudslingr

Looks good Scott !:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

Nice work again Steve !:thumbsup:


----------



## saskataper

Here is the crown after a coat of paint, it looks awesome! Thanks again Trim-Tex! The owner loves it and is going to refer me to all her rich friends.


----------



## gazman

Nice work Saska. I do find it ironic though, over there you get to charge extra for crown. Over here we get to charge extra if there are top internals.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> Nice work Saska. I do find it ironic though, over there you get to charge extra for crown. Over here we get to charge extra if there are top internals.


Hahaha! Ya, that's so weird.
Pretty cool though! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

VERY NICE! :thumbup1:
And everyone is happy! :yes: plus since the crown is designed to move with the house and not shrink and warp depending on the weather that day, it will look great for ever. Scott I have some new products I want you to try so give me a call please.


----------



## smisner50s

Some drywall art....gets a flat screen tv mounted on the wall..it has trimtex crown molding...350 step abull..trimtex archway bead...and 90 bead...bottom colums are 4 layers thick of 1/2..and the top is 6 layers thick


----------



## smisner50s

Shot some knockdown on it lastnight...


----------



## harvv

Very nice man. That bead is really sharp lookin.


----------



## smisner50s

harvv said:


> Very nice man. That bead is really sharp lookin.


Thanks you sir


----------



## sdrdrywall

Nice...looks sweet :yes:


----------



## smisner50s




----------



## 2buckcanuck

smisner50s said:


> View attachment 6772


Well it looked great, till you painted it that colour:blink:

:jester:


----------



## smisner50s

2buckcanuck said:


> Well it looked great, till you painted it that colour:blink:
> 
> :jester:


Just wait till you see the finished colors.....


----------



## PrecisionTaping

smisner50s said:


> Just wait till you see the finished colors.....


I hate when clients pick terrible colours!!!
Happened to me too on the house I'm working on...
Pretty well, one of the nicest bedrooms I've done in a long time...
I did so much Trim-Tex bead work in it and then the home owner picks the grossest colours I've ever seen!

You guys will see when I upload a few pics when I'm all done.
We're almost done painting. Have a few more loose ends to finish up before I post all the photos.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I hate when clients pick terrible colours!!!
> Happened to me too on the house I'm working on...
> Pretty well, one of the nicest bedrooms I've done in a long time...
> I did so much Trim-Tex bead work in it and then the home owner picks the grossest colours I've ever seen!
> 
> You guys will see when I upload a few pics when I'm all done.
> We're almost done painting. Have a few more loose ends to finish up before I post all the photos.


Don't forget to tell the Home owners to come onto DWT to see the pics,,,, then we can direct them to this post:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

MUD THAT LOOKS LIKE WOOD AND SOME DURABOND BALLS


----------



## smisner50s

Done


----------



## smisner50s




----------



## SlimPickins

smisner50s said:


> View attachment 6788
> 
> 
> Done


Nice work Steve.

Why do people always build shrines for their televisions?


----------



## smisner50s

SlimPickins said:


> Nice work Steve.
> 
> Why do people always build shrines for their televisions?


Not sure ...although this shrine was my idea...a focal point...i guess


----------



## mudslingr

So many ways to make a plain wall look better Especially if your tv is there !

Nicely done Steve !:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins

smisner50s said:


> Not sure ...although this shrine was my idea...a focal point...i guess


I wasn't knocking the idea, I just seem to be seeing a lot of television "altars" lately.

Just yesterday I saw a beautiful built-in with amazing wood work, and at the center of it all was a gargantuan television. I wonder if it's an American thing, or if other countries/cultures worship their televisions the way we do here.


----------



## icerock drywall

SlimPickins said:


> I wasn't knocking the idea, I just seem to be seeing a lot of television "altars" lately.
> 
> Just yesterday I saw a beautiful built-in with amazing wood work, and at the center of it all was a gargantuan television. I wonder if it's an American thing, or if other countries/cultures worship their televisions the way we do here.


here is my drywall tv


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> I wasn't knocking the idea, I just seem to be seeing a lot of television "altars" lately.
> 
> Just yesterday I saw a beautiful built-in with amazing wood work, and at the center of it all was a gargantuan television. I wonder if it's an American thing, or if other countries/cultures worship their televisions the way we do here.


The first pic would be a Canuck shrine, well the second pic is a Kiwi shrine:whistling2:

Colours look good now Smis:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Very nice art.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.614353305256749.156264.107020065990078&type=1&l=240c1af8e2


----------



## bmitch

glad to see you joined us nick.hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> here is my drywall tv


 We get to move it move it! We got to move it move it!!


----------



## moore

Nick Harmon said:


> Very nice art.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.614353305256749.156264.107020065990078&type=1&l=240c1af8e2


 Your art looks very nice also nick.. Very nice!:yes:


----------



## saskataper

The bones of my first tray ceiling, just needs a couple more studs around the skylight. Don't be to hard on my framing, I've never really done much before. I think it's going to turn out really nice.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> The bones of my first tray ceiling, just needs a couple more studs around the skylight. Don't be to hard on my framing, I've never really done much before. I think it's going to turn out really nice.


I hope you're using 3/8 drywall Scott.
That looks like 1 5/8 steel.
The EZ-Tray only returns 2"
Keep that in mind.


----------



## saskataper

Straight cuts are done, now for the fun part, miters


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I hope you're using 3/8 drywall Scott.
> That looks like 1 5/8 steel.
> The EZ-Tray only returns 2"
> Keep that in mind.














saskataper said:


> Straight cuts are done, now for the fun part, miters


I think what Moose Boy is saying,,,, can you give him step by step pictures:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> I think what Moose Boy is saying,,,, can you give him step by step pictures:whistling2:


He sent me a PM.
And I was just giving him a heads up that he might have a hard time doing it that way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> He sent me a PM.
> And I was just giving him a heads up that he might have a hard time doing it that way.


Well Geez:blink:,,,, why didn't you just ask saska in your PM, to post some pics:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Well Geez:blink:,,,, why didn't you just ask saska in your PM, to post some pics:whistling2:


 
What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## smisner50s

Some finished pic of crown molding wood up agenst trimtex bead..and base


----------



## jcampbell

smisner50s said:


> Some finished pic of crown molding wood up agenst trimtex bead..and base


Looks awesome! How was the crown finished at stairwell opening on the backside?


----------



## jcampbell

saskataper said:


> Straight cuts are done, now for the fun part, miters


Looks cool man. Nice work!


----------



## smisner50s

jcampbell said:


> Looks awesome! How was the crown finished at stairwell opening on the backside?


I returned my miters


----------



## saskataper

Starting to look pretty awesome, this is going to be the nicest ceiling I've ever done.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Looking good Scott!
I seriously love doing EZ-tray ceilings!
I don't think I'm going to do a house without them anymore.
I'm just not going to give people the option of straight forward cookie cutter homes. My prices are going up and that includes fancy Trim-Tex bead work. No choice. Wether you want to or not, you're getting something different than what everyone else is doing. You can choose what it is you want though :thumbsup:

And Steve, I can't say enough about your work man!
I hope I can be as creative and as talented as half you guys on here :yes:


----------



## saskataper

smisner50s said:


> Some finished pic of crown molding wood up agenst trimtex bead..and base


My god that's a lot of mitres, and they look tight. Nice work man!


----------



## SlimPickins

saskataper said:


> Starting to look pretty awesome, this is going to be the nicest ceiling I've ever done.


Nice work man!

I should start swinging that product....it looks like fun.

On a side note, didn't anyone ever teach you not to use red chalk on drywall? That's a no-no!:no::yes:


----------



## saskataper

Yeah that was my original layout at 12" but I was to wide. And no, the guy who taught me used red chalk to tint mud for checkout. That ceiling is getting skimmed one more time anyway.


----------



## thefinisher

SlimPickins said:


> Nice work man!
> 
> I should start swinging that product....it looks like fun.
> 
> On a side note, didn't anyone ever teach you not to use red chalk on drywall? That's a no-no!:no::yes:


We always use red chalk in our mud when we point-up... zero issues to date.


----------



## SlimPickins

Red chalk will bleed through paint, I've seen it happen. It's a more permanent chalk, and relatively water resistant. We use blue.

I've been on jobs where red chalk is not allowed on site (large commercial jobs with stained concrete, etc..) Black is outlawed as well.


----------



## saskataper

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

thefinisher said:


> We always use red chalk in our mud when we point-up... zero issues to date.


How red is your mud???

It's the painting where you can get issues, red can bleed through the paint. Or have a dark shadow. Blue can do the same too, if you use too much. But it is suppose to be better to use blue, since most white paints have a blue hue to them.

Good example of blue in white paint, is that DIY primer that goes on blue in colour, so the DIY can see the coverage better, but it dries to a white colour.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

SlimPickins said:


> Red chalk will bleed through paint, I've seen it happen. It's a more permanent chalk, and relatively water resistant. We use blue.
> 
> I've been on jobs where red chalk is not allowed on site (large commercial jobs with stained concrete, etc..) Black is outlawed as well.


I'm using red chalk right now. And was thinking about tinting a bucket for touchups. Never used to red before Always blue. After reading this thread never will I use red. 

Thanks


----------



## Nick Harmon

Drywall Art


----------



## thefinisher

2buckcanuck said:


> How red is your mud???
> 
> It's the painting where you can get issues, red can bleed through the paint. Or have a dark shadow. Blue can do the same too, if you use too much. But it is suppose to be better to use blue, since most white paints have a blue hue to them.
> 
> Good example of blue in white paint, is that DIY primer that goes on blue in colour, so the DIY can see the coverage better, but it dries to a white colour.


Don't put a lot of color in really, just enough to turn it a good pink. I'm guessing we don't have problems because we point-up after prime so the spots we hit will get spot primed and then receive 2 coats of finish paint.


----------



## saskataper

Tray ceiling primed and ready for a bit of caulk then paint


----------



## Mudshark

SlimPickins said:


> Red chalk will bleed through paint, I've seen it happen. It's a more permanent chalk, and relatively water resistant. We use blue.
> 
> I've been on jobs where red chalk is not allowed on site (large commercial jobs with stained concrete, etc..) Black is outlawed as well.


:yes: I concur - right on Slim.


----------



## mudslingr

saskataper said:


> Tray ceiling primed and ready for a bit of caulk then paint


Nice job Scott !:yes: I like the design. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> Don't put a lot of color in really, just enough to turn it a good pink. I'm guessing we don't have problems because we point-up after prime so the spots we hit will get spot primed and then receive 2 coats of finish paint.


 Whats point up? pink mud? :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Whats point up? pink mud? :blink:


He means touch-up.
They touch-up right after the primer.
Not after the first coat of colour.


----------



## chris

saskataper said:


> Tray ceiling primed and ready for a bit of caulk then paint


 Nice job:thumbsup: real sharp


----------



## saskataper

mudslingr said:


> Nice job Scott !:yes: I like the design. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I'm not the most creative guy but the when I first saw this ceiling I saw this in my head, it seemed to be begging for a tray ceiling that highlighted the skylight. It started out as just a water damage repair but I managed to sell the owner on this and she is ecstatic.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> He means touch-up.
> They touch-up right after the primer.
> Not after the first coat of colour.


 Yeah I know.. I just never get called back for it.
Most of the floor and trim guys that come behind me are pros.
If there are any nicks to be fixed the painters take care of it.


----------



## thefinisher

PrecisionTaping said:


> He means touch-up.
> They touch-up right after the primer.
> Not after the first coat of colour.


We always touch up after prime and trim/flooring is done because the houses we do are always high end and have a good bit of wood work in them usually. They always beat stuff up. Around here it is the drywall contractors job to go back and fix their carlessness :furious:. However we go over everything very thorough under a 500w halogen to find any flaws in the finishing/sanding as well.


----------



## gordie

SlimPickins said:


> Red chalk will bleed through paint, I've seen it happen. It's a more permanent chalk, and relatively water resistant. We use blue.
> 
> I've been on jobs where red chalk is not allowed on site (large commercial jobs with stained concrete, etc..) Black is outlawed as well.



Noooo wwwwhhhhyyyy black just strated using black love it one squeeze lasts forever nooooo why black


----------



## Mud Masters

Yellow tint from paint store. It works great. Looks like tinted plus 3 and won't bleed through


----------



## Nick Harmon

saskataper said:


> Thanks, I'm not the most creative guy but the when I first saw this ceiling I saw this in my head, it seemed to be begging for a tray ceiling that highlighted the skylight. It started out as just a water damage repair but I managed to sell the owner on this and she is ecstatic.


People don't realize the skill level in technical drywall. Nice work!


----------



## JustMe

Mud Masters said:


> Yellow tint from paint store. It works great. Looks like tinted plus 3 and won't bleed through


Was wondering when someone was going to mention yellow tint. It's what I use - a liquid version labeled 'Dynamic'. (I've used the Never Miss yellow, which works fine as well, but I have to order it in.)

Most at least Canadian drywall stores probably have Dynamic (it's made in Canada), along with some paint stores.


----------



## POOZER

*window edges*

Hey how would you finish a window buck that the customer doesn't want casing,drywall returns,they would like pvc sills and want me tape the joint which the drywall and pvc make, i said they are messed up and it will crack right away,any suggestions?


----------



## moore

POOZER said:


> Hey how would you finish a window buck that the customer doesn't want casing,drywall returns,they would like pvc sills and want me tape the joint which the drywall and pvc make, i said they are messed up and it will crack right away,any suggestions?


This may work...Check out Trim Tex drywall products. They have what you need! http://www.trim-tex.com/


----------



## bmitch




----------



## bmitch

this pic is supposed to reprisent a tree.i used 1x2 angle on all wood structure to bring it up to proper level to insert 1\4" plywoodcovered with 1\4" drywallthen used bullnose trim tex sill.worked great for me.thats a false floor in front that got removed after paint .tree trunk runs to main floor.same thing on wall behind this photo.


----------



## SlimPickins

b said:


> this pic is supposed to reprisent a tree.i used 1x2 angle on all wood structure to bring it up to proper level to insert 1\4" plywoodcovered with 1\4" drywallthen used bullnose trim tex sill.worked great for me.thats a false floor in front that got removed after paint .tree trunk runs to main floor.same thing on wall behind this photo.


You should take more pictures...I'd love to see the main floor detail and a view from outside. Please.


----------



## bmitch

i don't have anymore pics . i did this home about 8yrs ago.the beauty of this is the million dollar veiw these people have .the thing about having no trim on these windows is you lookout the window and you see exactly what you're supposed to . you're not caught up in all the buisiness of trim in this case.


----------



## mudslingr

What do you see from the outside when looking at that ? How is that side finished ?


----------



## bmitch

i really don't know how they finished the windows outside.it was'nt finished when i'd completed my work,although i think they were going with mae-bec wood siding.the com. that does all the custom millwork for this contractor would no doubt have came up with something interesting.i gotta say,the starting challenge for me was finding the true line for the 1x2 angle.i used 2 tri squares on the same slide ruler.i've used the same idea many times since then.


----------



## saskataper

So my trim finally showed up for this job, it was 2 weeks late and now I have to really push to get it done so I can start a couple houses next week. 
It's starting to look pretty good I think


----------



## Newagestucco

saskataper said:


> So my trim finally showed up for this job, it was 2 weeks late and now I have to really push to get it done so I can start a couple houses next week.
> It's starting to look pretty good I think


looks good it takes time for that fancy stuff

I pick up the planex I did get the soft pads works good 
thx for telling me to get the soft pads


----------



## SlimPickins

gordie said:


> Noooo wwwwhhhhyyyy black just strated using black love it one squeeze lasts forever nooooo why black


Black is the worst...it's the most permanent of all of them. Sorry buddy!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> Black is the worst...it's the most permanent of all of them. Sorry buddy!


More bad news for you gordie, I heard on the radio today that the province of Saskatchewan has the most expensive BEER prices in all of Canada

You picked the wrong place to work Gordie:yes:


----------



## saskataper

This room took a good four hours today and my brain is fried. I think it's looking pretty damn hot though. The window wall caused me some stress trying to figure out how to lay out the boxes, everywhere else I could dived the wall into symmetrical boxes but here it didn't work with the window. I'm making FA on this job but I'm getting faster at it as I go and I am learning a lot, so now ill have something to show off and know how to quote the next one.


----------



## gazman

Would love to see a video tour of that job when you are done :thumbsup::yes:.


----------



## mudslingr

saskataper said:


> This room took a good four hours today and my brain is fried. I think it's looking pretty damn hot though. The window wall caused me some stress trying to figure out how to lay out the boxes, everywhere else I could dived the wall into symmetrical boxes but here it didn't work with the window. I'm making FA on this job but I'm getting faster at it as I go and I am learning a lot, so now ill have something to show off and know how to quote the next one.


Sometimes being asymmetrical adds a little pizazz. I know what you mean about time involved and quoting. I have taken a hit on a couple jobs so far and probably will on a couple more at least but the hit keeps getting smaller because I'm catching on quicker.

Looks great Scott ! Keep it up. :thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

Finally got to start muddying today and this is when it starts to look really good. I can't wait to see it painted. 

Did some quick math today and this little 1000 sqft basement took over 1000 ft of TrimTex with an average length of 3ft a piece, so about 350 pieces most of which were mitred on both ends to within 1/16th, no wonder it took me so damn long to put it all up


----------



## SlimPickins

That looks great man.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Finally got to start muddying today and this is when it starts to look really good. I can't wait to see it painted.
> 
> Did some quick math today and this little 1000 sqft basement took over 1000 ft of TrimTex with an average length of 3ft a piece, so about 350 pieces most of which were mitred on both ends to within 1/16th, no wonder it took me so damn long to put it all up


Well your going to hate me for this Saskataper, but I think the question should be asked.:yes:

What would the time and material cost be vs wood.

I think it's a question a contractor or Home owner would ask.

Plus I think it is a un-written rule, but when it comes to fancy stuff on the walls, they will want wood (strength). But when it comes to ceilings (that are 50 feet high:whistling2 then they will go with drywall.

I understand you may doing this job for a friend/family member/yourself etc, who are letting you apply your talents. But your also in a position to weigh the pro's and cons of wood vs drywall.

Looking good though Mr Montgomery:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

2buckcanuck said:


> Well your going to hate me for this Saskataper, but I think the question should be asked.:yes:
> 
> What would the time and material cost be vs wood.
> 
> I think it's a question a contractor or Home owner would ask.
> 
> Plus I think it is a un-written rule, but when it comes to fancy stuff on the walls, they will want wood (strength). But when it comes to ceilings (that are 50 feet high:whistling2 then they will go with drywall.
> 
> I understand you may doing this job for a friend/family member/yourself etc, who are letting you apply your talents. But your also in a position to weigh the pro's and cons of wood vs drywall.
> 
> Looking good though Mr Montgomery:thumbup:


That's a good question and I'm trying to figure out what I will be able to charge on these jobs in the future. The homeowners on this one originally wanted just the ceiling and top half of the walls taped as they were going to put up wood panel wainscot with a chair rail. When I went to look at it I managed to sell them on the idea of doing it all with TrimTex. When I was working on the quote I looked into what it was going to cost them in materials to do the wood panel and it was around 3k and that wouldn't have been nearly as fancy, I'm still under 1k including all the board, mud and trim I needed for this job. As far as labour goes I think it would be pretty comparable to doing the same thing in wood, lots of ripping strips on a table saw to make the raised layer which would take much longer than cutting strips of drywall, the trim work would be the same just different material, and rather than the painter filling a million nail holes I'm coating it all with mud. As far as durability goes the vinyl won't shrink and warp with temperature and humidity changes where wood will, gaps will come and go with the seasons and as the house shifts and drywall is strong enough for every wall surface in most houses so why not here, and you have seen the impact tests on the trim tex bead so you know it's strong stuff. The only weak points are the joints, if they get a good hit they could get separated so I put a low expanding foam adhesive behind the vulnerable ones which is super strong. 
All in all I think it's superior to using wood, but I'm just a taper so what do I know. 

Did I sell you yet 2Buck?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Did I sell you yet 2Buck?


Yes and no:blink:

Now you have me wondering how much faster a professional trimmer is opposed to a typical taper

If the material is cheaper, then labour speed would be the most major factor







.

So if you can trim out at the same speed as a pro trimmer, then the clock starts ticking as a extra when you start taping/coating everything:yes:

Keep track of your taping hours, then let us know what you come up with:yes:


----------



## harvv

I always enjoy seeing the trim tex work you guys do. Keep it up.


----------



## mudslingr

Doing a little addition to a friends' trailer.


----------



## mudslingr

Few more.


----------



## saskataper

Nice work man! That's a slick way to trim out windows eh.


----------



## mudslingr

I really like doing this kind of work Scott ! Especially the artsy stuff. I had the homeowner draw the tree herself. Sort of looks like a tree made of lakes.


----------



## Trim-Tex

EXCELLENT project Slinger! Good to see you enjoying your work so much!

Joe


----------



## Nick Harmon

mudslingr said:


> I really like doing this kind of work Scott ! Especially the artsy stuff. I had the homeowner draw the tree herself. Sort of looks like a tree made of lakes.


It reminded me of Hawaiian Islands. Very cool. Nice work!


----------



## moore

Very nice Slingr:yes: Is the PL 400 The glue you use to place the patterns to the wall?


----------



## mudslingr

I asked for Premium which I prefer but somehow got the 400. No biggie for such small pieces with a couple or 3 screws in each.


----------



## saskataper

I use Titan spray foam subfloor adhesive. It's stupid strong and really easy to use with a spray foam gun. I also sprayed some in behind the decorative l bead in areas that might need a little more strength like where there was a miter on an outside corner. 
I think it was D's that put me on to it, I'm pretty sure he uses it for boarding as well.


----------



## saskataper

Sorry it tytan and I guess they make drywall adhesive as well

http://www.selenausa.com/cms/?__page_id=139&sid=0


----------



## thefinisher

saskataper said:


> Sorry it tytan and I guess they make drywall adhesive as well
> 
> http://www.selenausa.com/cms/?__page_id=139&sid=0


I have been wondering about that stuff. Seems like it would go much further than traditional glue. Would also help with bad framing.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Mountains of mud


----------



## moore

Those Warner benches are World wide ..Are they not?:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Those Warner benches are World wide ..Are they not?:thumbup:


Is that what they're called, I never had a name for them but I wish they would make a super strong and sturdy one.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Those Warner benches are World wide ..Are they not?:thumbup:


They're great for planking out for 8 ft ceilings. Beats the hell out of ladders. I've always called them Drywall benches.


----------



## gazman

Check these out Jeff.

http://www.tommytuckertrestles.com.au/TTTCatalog.pdf


----------



## mudslingr

Doing a little charity work at our local Moose Lodge where I am a member. Off to a pretty good start so far. Going to be a 4' tall Moose on each side of the stage facing each other.


----------



## mudslingr

One moose. One coat.


----------



## bmitch

very nice work mudslinger, your fellow members are going to be pleased with that look.


----------



## icerock drywall

I think drywall art is no sanding:thumbup:if I want to do something like a beer bottle on the wall I would use wood:thumbsup:sorry just how I feel


----------



## moore

Your missing something on the other side Slingr...:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr

icerock drywall said:


> I think drywall art is no sanding:thumbup:if I want to do something like a beer bottle on the wall I would use wood:thumbsup:sorry just how I feel


I suppose if I were a carpenter I might have used wood. But I'm not. And giving away the work to someone else won't benefit me in the future.:blink:


----------



## mudslingr

moore said:


> Your missing something on the other side Slingr...:whistling2:


The lodge is trying to help kids. Not scare the hell out of them !


----------



## icerock drywall

mudslingr said:


> I suppose if I were a carpenter I might have used wood. But I'm not. And giving away the work to someone else won't benefit me in the future.:blink:


It dose look cool and you do sweet work :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

mudslingr said:


> One moose. One coat.


I did a little drywall art today...I have a way to go to take on a moose


----------



## mudslingr

Finished now. Made a bulletin board as well using Trim-Tex decorative bead.


----------



## mudslingr

....


----------



## gotmud

A good friend of the family is building a new house and asked me if I would finish their basement for them. So I said sure and I gave them my very last Trim-Tex brochure and book and said let me know what you think, I have not had any real luck pushing the drywall art in my area .....yet.
They called me today VERY excited about doing drywall art in their basement and something in their master bedroom! They want me to design it and they said their house can be my "playground" lol. 
So I may need some ideas or help from some of you who have done the drywall art, these are very good friends of my family and a stunning job will for sure lead to more work, his parents are very successful business owners here in this area.
I'm really excited to have this opportunity, and I will keep you posted with pics and videos.


----------



## Nick Harmon

gotmud said:


> A good friend of the family is building a new house and asked me if I would finish their basement for them. So I said sure and I gave them my very last Trim-Tex brochure and book and said let me know what you think, I have not had any real luck pushing the drywall art in my area .....yet.
> They called me today VERY excited about doing drywall art in their basement and something in their master bedroom! They want me to design it and they said their house can be my "playground" lol.
> So I may need some ideas or help from some of you who have done the drywall art, these are very good friends of my family and a stunning job will for sure lead to more work, his parents are very successful business owners here in this area.
> I'm really excited to have this opportunity, and I will keep you posted with pics and videos.


As much as I admire the craftsmanship that goes into running corner bead around the outline of a moose, a more efficient approach would be using wood and a jig saw to create dimentionality. Joint compound adheres perfically to particle board and most other sub straights. This will eliminate the trim tex step entirely. Next, instead of using plane mud and or paint, color the mud with a fresco harmony color pack. Lastly, seal all areas with a clear topcoat. Www.frescoharmony.com


----------



## Trim-Tex

Please don't eliminate the $8 worth of vinyl archway L bead. We have small children to feed and cute little animals too!!!:blink:


GOTMUD, perfect time for you to visit our design center 1 hour north west from you.


----------



## Nick Harmon

The flower is made from Masonite. I left the edges exposed. The medium is all purpose joint compound and I used an acrylic varnish to seal. The canvas is 1/2" Sheetrock.


----------



## gotmud

Trim-Tex said:


> Please don't eliminate the $8 worth of vinyl archway L bead. We have small children to feed and cute little animals too!!!:blink:
> 
> GOTMUD, perfect time for you to visit our design center 1 hour north west from you.


Hey Joe I agree 100% I would love nothing more than to take your class, however, I have small children to feed too, lol, and taking two days off right now is not possible. 
I map quested your location and you are 4 hours NW of me, I don't even have a vehicle that I would trust to go 4 hours lol. 
Anyway I truly hope I can make it over to see you sometime because I love your products and love the results of using them! 
This basement is my firsr real opportunity to show off Trim Tex to a lot of people as well as a rather large local builder, Granite Ridge Builders.
The house is not scheduled to be completed until Dec so I have a little time before I start to get it all figured out.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gotmud said:


> Hey Joe I agree 100% I would love nothing more than to take your class, however, I have small children to feed too, lol, and taking two days off right now is not possible.
> I map quested your location and you are 4 hours NW of me, I don't even have a vehicle that I would trust to go 4 hours lol.
> Anyway I truly hope I can make it over to see you sometime because I love your products and love the results of using them!
> This basement is my firsr real opportunity to show off Trim Tex to a lot of people as well as a rather large local builder, Granite Ridge Builders.
> The house is not scheduled to be completed until Dec so I have a little time before I start to get it all figured out.


Feel free to call me any time bro!
We've spoken on the phone before and i'd be more than happy to help you out any way I can. Whether you're looking for simple solutions or something more complex, I'm sure myself and a few other members on this site would be glad to help you. :thumbsup:
Happy to hear you have an opportunity to try something fun and new!

And truthfully, you'd be blown away by how you much you'd learn at the Trim-Tex facility. I'm just wrapping up a video right now which will give a closer look at the 2 day Drywall Art Training course which is offered there. You might change your mind about visiting after you see the video!


----------



## Trim-Tex

Got mud 
Come up one day mid afternoon arrive at 3:30 spend 2 hours and head home. Once you visually see it most details are easy to do. The design center has hundreds of ideas and is a must see.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Trim-Tex said:


> Please don't eliminate the $8 worth of vinyl archway L bead. We have small children to feed and cute little animals too!!!:blink:
> 
> 
> GOTMUD, perfect time for you to visit our design center 1 hour north west from you.


There are many amazing uses for corner bead. Outlining a complex shape is not one of them. Would you promote a less efficient methodology to sell an 8$ stick of plastic? In this photo we simply used molding to edge the raised triangle. I encourage anyone who is going to create something artistic to think outside the confines of Drywall materials.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Nick Harmon said:


> There are many amazing uses for corner bead. Outlining a complex shape is not one of them. Would you promote a less efficient methodology to sell an 8$ stick of plastic? In this photo we simply used molding to edge the raised triangle. I encourage anyone who is going to create something artistic to think outside the confines of Drywall materials.


Im busy right now, but i'm going to reply to this ridiculous post when I get home!


----------



## mudslingr

This is a drywall forum, right ! ? :blink:

One sheet of ½" drywall - $10

Six sticks of Archway L bead - $8 if you buy a box

Mud - less than 2 pans

Caulking - $4

Took me about 2½ hours per moose from start to finish. Outline,zip,trim,hang,fill and caulk. The rack was tricky.

These were freebies but I know what I can earn from doing these and it's nothing to turn your nose at.

I bought a new B&D jigsaw in 2000 because it was on a ridiculous sale. It still sits unused in my closet. You know why ? Cause I'm a phuckin' drywaller !:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

It's nice to try new things, but in the end I'll usually settle for effectiveness, efficiency - whatever that might be, for my particular situation.


----------



## gazman

Nick Harmon said:


> There are many amazing uses for corner bead. Outlining a complex shape is not one of them. Would you promote a less efficient methodology to sell an 8$ stick of plastic? In this photo we simply used molding to edge the raised triangle. I encourage anyone who is going to create something artistic to think outside the confines of Drywall materials.


Fair crack Nick, paint is an easier medium to use than Fresco Harmony but has any one on here started bagging out your product because there are easier ways to achieve a similar outcome? NO. so back off. Trim Tex is one of the most supportive manufacturers on here I for one will continue to support them where I can. I am only small fry, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Nick Harmon

gazman said:


> Fair crack Nick, paint is an easier medium to use than Fresco Harmony but has any one on here started bagging out your product because there are easier ways to achieve a similar outcome? NO. so back off. Trim Tex is one of the most supportive manufacturers on here I for one will continue to support them where I can. I am only small fry, but every little bit helps.


Fresco Harmony has received both harsh criticism and favorable feedback. All I said was cutting a moose out of wood would be easier than Sheetrock and Trim-Tex. I am entilted to my opinion. I said nothing of the validity of Trim-Tex and feel that product is a nessiccary asset in the drywall industry. Just not in that application. I did this bar installation 13 years ago and used flex bead and drywall. It was time consuming and difficult.


----------



## moore

I get what Nick is saying...But any Joe ho could pencil mark a moose on a sheet of ply board ,cut it out then watch it buckle up and crack apart a few years later...I'd be willing to guess Sir Slingrs moose will withstand the test of time ..


----------



## moore

AND HE DID IT FOR FREE!!!!!!:thumbup: You can't f#$k with free!


----------



## SlimPickins

Nick Harmon said:


> There are many amazing uses for corner bead. Outlining a complex shape is not one of them. Would you promote a less efficient methodology to sell an 8$ stick of plastic? In this photo we simply used molding to edge the raised triangle. I encourage anyone who is going to create something artistic to think outside the confines of Drywall materials.


Gee Nick, it kind of looks like you might have stepped in it with this comment.

The whole idea of the new Trim-Tex materials is indeed to think outside of the box...the "trim" box. It's giving drywallers a chance to change their game, to bring a touch of artistry to their mundane jobs, and to make money doing it. It's the same as adding tint to your mud to create a new style of finish.

Honestly, I never would have thought to use bead to wrap a moose, and I consider myself a relatively out-of-the-box thinker. 

I'm not knocking anyone's products, or their self-expression...that's certainly not my place. It's all interesting, and like the Capt. says "There's a bajillion ways to skin a cat, and the cat ain't gonna like none of 'em!"


----------



## Nick Harmon

SlimPickins said:


> Gee Nick, it kind of looks like you might have stepped in it with this comment.
> 
> The whole idea of the new Trim-Tex materials is indeed to think outside of the box...the "trim" box. It's giving drywallers a chance to change their game, to bring a touch of artistry to their mundane jobs, and to make money doing it. It's the same as adding tint to your mud to create a new style of finish.
> 
> Honestly, I never would have thought to use bead to wrap a moose, and I consider myself a relatively out-of-the-box thinker.
> 
> I'm not knocking anyone's products, or their self-expression...that's certainly not my place. It's all interesting, and like the Capt. says "There's a bajillion ways to skin a cat, and the cat ain't gonna like none of 'em!"


Not might have stepped in it. I totally stepped in it. I think the moose is awesome. We are all in this together. I created FH because I saw the path of drywall and felt there was no light at the end of the tunnel. Ideas that generate extra revenue for the Drywall industry need to be nurtured. I can be abrupt and I apologize. I think this industry is awesome and I think wielding joint compound is a true art in itself. Drywall doesn't get the respect it deserves. We need to continue to exploit our talents in new innovative ways. 
Here is a trick. On a sheet of Sheetrock roll out Elmer's glue ad let sit for a bit. Don't let it dry entirely. Then go over it with Joint compound (preferably colored) it needs to be done vertically. The joint compound will slide and crack. It's a very cool effect I learned in the union. Next I used a pastry tube to create raised bamboo shoots. Lastly I put the j corner bead over the outside of the piece. This piece was done on Sheetrock about 10 years ago. The whole thing was sealed with acrylic varnish.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Cracking effect. More practical application. 
Color: Mellow Umber


----------



## mudslingr

All is well Nick !:thumbsup: After all I'm just a dumb ass mudder.

I was a little miffed at first when you suggested that a drywaller use wood. That's kind of like asking an NHL player to use a ringette stick.

I happen to like some of your stuff too. It's a hard sell up here in Northwestern Ontario where trees and lakes and wildlife make up our atmosphere and culture. When we want the type of look you offer, we go buy a winter home in Arizona or New Mexico where that kind of thing fits and looks great.

I would like to try your product to accent some of my work but I have never tried anything like that and wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

icerock drywall said:


> I did a little drywall art today...I have a way to go to take on a moose



whew thanks for saving the day:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Your missing something on the other side Slingr...:whistling2:


any chance you can make Big-B out of mud


----------



## Trim-Tex

Since this is the DRYWALL ART thread, is there anyone else doing it with drywall?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Trim-Tex said:


> Since this is the DRYWALL ART thread, is there anyone else doing it with drywall?


I get to do a fire place this week:thumbup:

I got the home owners to check your website out joe, and Bmitches FB page to check out his work, and they came up with their own design,,,,, which is fairly boring looking, and they didn't use any of my ideas or bmitches.... (I liked the reveals).

But on the bright side, they will be buying a whole 6 eight foot plastic half beads of your product:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

Trim-Tex said:


> Since this is the DRYWALL ART thread,* is there anyone else doing it with drywall?*


I beg your pardon.....that conjures up a disturbing image :blink:
:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall

Kiwiman said:


> I beg your pardon.....that conjures up a disturbing image :blink:
> :jester:


is that like watching **** on a drywall screen with a hole in it:blink:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Trim-Tex said:


> Since this is the DRYWALL ART thread, is there anyone else doing it with drywall?


Just watched the corner bead video. Very impressive product. Our next project we will be finishing all walls and ceilings in Goldenrod Bock Fresco Harmony. The clients want the inside angles rounded. The only way I've achieved this in the past is using a rubber tool and quick set. I believe I've seen Trim-Tex inside round bead. What are the advantages to using the Trim-Tex system and/or can anyone offer their experience on achieving this another way?


----------



## Nick Harmon

Trim-Tex said:


> Since this is the DRYWALL ART thread, is there anyone else doing it with drywall?


We didn't use any sheetrock or Trim-Tex on this one but we did use 54 boxes of of all purpose joint compound. Hidalgo Brown on the walls and Westbrook Tan on the ceilings. The space is called Endorphin Power Company. It's a halfway house for addicts coming out of treatment. The Fresco Harmony was all donated.


----------



## icerock drywall

did a little sand art in NH on my two weeks off ...I know its not drywall ,but could I do it with durabond:blink:


----------



## Nick Harmon

*Raised sand dune texture*

Color: Minor Sand


----------



## saskataper

Here are some pics of my fancy duplex job after paint, my brother in law is the painter and I love having him come in behind me. I couldn't stop staring at it today almost in disbelief that I actually did it. 
I gotta give a big thanks to all you guys, I have learned way more from this site than I ever did in the short time I worked for another taper learning the basics. You are my real mentors without this site I wouldn't know half the stuff about taping I know now and I would never have met Joe who inspired me to get into drywall art. 
I don't often toot my own horn but I think I can quit calling myself a rookie even though I have only been at this three years, this is pretty f'n awesome and I'm pretty sure it's beyond the rookie level. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

saskataper said:


> Here are some pics of my fancy duplex job after paint, my brother in law is the painter and I love having him come in behind me. I couldn't stop staring at it today almost in disbelief that I actually did it.
> I gotta give a big thanks to all you guys, I have learned way more from this site than I ever did in the short time I worked for another taper learning the basics. You are my real mentors without this site I wouldn't know half the stuff about taping I know now and I would never have met Joe who inspired me to get into drywall art.
> I don't often toot my own horn but I think I can quit calling myself a rookie even though I have only been at this three years, this is pretty f'n awesome and I'm pretty sure it's beyond the rookie level.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Your a full pledge member of the dark side saska, top notch awesome work:thumbsup:

Just sorry about your brother in law being a painter:blink:,,,, hopefully you only get stuck seeing him twice a year at Christmas and Thanks Giving :whistling2:


----------



## gazman

Great looking work there mate. I think you are wearing your big boy shoes by the look of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

saskataper said:


> Here are some pics of my fancy duplex job after paint, my brother in law is the painter and I love having him come in behind me. I couldn't stop staring at it today almost in disbelief that I actually did it.
> I gotta give a big thanks to all you guys, I have learned way more from this site than I ever did in the short time I worked for another taper learning the basics. You are my real mentors without this site I wouldn't know half the stuff about taping I know now and I would never have met Joe who inspired me to get into drywall art.
> I don't often toot my own horn but I think I can quit calling myself a rookie even though I have only been at this three years, this is pretty f'n awesome and I'm pretty sure it's beyond the rookie level.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Looks sweet! Wondering what you used on the outside edge of those boxes on the lid, splayed bead?


----------



## gotmud

Yep looks awesome sask hopefully it will lead you to more work like that!


----------



## mld

Nice work guys! Keep it up:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Nice looking work saska! :thumbup:


----------



## saskataper

Philma Crevices said:


> Looks sweet! Wondering what you used on the outside edge of those boxes on the lid, splayed bead?


Thats chamfer stop, same as the boxes on the wall. It's basically chamfer bead with one mud leg cut off.


----------



## mudslingr

I like the fact that the newer funky colours people are using look much better with some drywall art.

Looks great Scott ! Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex

Saskataper (Scott) , you have really taken your talents and creativity well beyond the next level! :yes: 

The fact that you talk to your wife about work and she listens, then surprises you with a trip to our design and training center instead of an island getaway. You took our 2day course, paid attention, absorbed our message, sharpened your skills and went back to Canada with confidence and a PLAN to do more than just bid and finish boring jobs. In just three short years working your trade you are sooo close to being the most respected, sought after and highest paid finisher in your area. 

To quote AC DC: for those about to mud we salute you!!!!!

We are proud of all our graduates and especially YOU:thumbup:

Joe


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

saskataper said:


> here are some pics of my fancy duplex job after paint, my brother in law is the painter and i love having him come in behind me. I couldn't stop staring at it today almost in disbelief that i actually did it.
> I gotta give a big thanks to all you guys, i have learned way more from this site than i ever did in the short time i worked for another taper learning the basics. You are my real mentors without this site i wouldn't know half the stuff about taping i know now and i would never have met joe who inspired me to get into drywall art.
> I don't often toot my own horn but i think i can quit calling myself a rookie even though i have only been at this three years, this is pretty f'n awesome and i'm pretty sure it's beyond the rookie level.
> 
> Thanks guys!


attaboy


----------



## Nick Harmon

Sky Ceiling using Jordan Sky and Gallery Pearl. The application method is the same. Cloud incorporation takes a bit of skill.


----------



## mudslingr

I've been enjoying the last 6 weeks of summer doing absolutely nothing.:icon_biggrin: Now I'm back at it on an 11,000 footer. 
Working for a builder who let me at it on the first house I'm about to do for him. He knows my taping isn't an issue but wasn't all too sure about what I had in mind as far as drywall art.
So I just did a couple medallions, an EZ tray box, trimmed windows and a couple doors and used niche bead everywhere upstairs. Sounds like I'll get to play even more on the next four houses.


----------



## mudslingr

I really like the look of a niche bead 3 way.


----------



## bmitch

nice work slinger,that does make for a smart looking three way.


----------



## saskataper

Sweet!!!

Must of been tricky getting those three ways cut perfect, I'm loving it! Can't wait to see it mudded up.


----------



## mudslingr

Actually, I managed to pull it off on the first try with each piece. These were the only two 3 ways in the whole house. I'll admit I was very lucky and super careful.:yes: The next one will probably screw with me just for the hell of it. Compound miter saws were never part of my arsenal until now.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> Actually, I managed to pull it off on the first try with each piece. These were the only two 3 ways in the whole house. I'll admit I was very lucky and super careful.:yes: The next one will probably screw with me just for the hell of it. Compound miter saws were never part of my arsenal until now.


Niche bead is probably my favourite bead by Trim-Tex.
I just love the look! And now that they have the base adapters, I'm going to be using them every where!

Looks great Frank!
And you too Scott!
Killer work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

Frank I'm sure glad your not my competition !!
Your getting way too good at that chit man!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

I promise to stay away from your turf if you promise to stay away from mine. Deal !?


----------



## desertmud

So I've started using some Trim tex products and becoming a fan. I recently have slowly been replacing my bullnose corners with StepAbull and have not been able to figure out how to get the 45's cut right with the miter saw. I'm using a block for support and keep the bottom mud leg plum and top mud leg level. For some reason I get one cut looking diagonally straight but the other one gets a little curve in it and then don't fit right.
Any tips would be appreciated. I've seen some great looking work on this thread and know some of you have cut the StepAbull with a miter saw. Unfortunately I've been using the snips and my cuts don't come out as clean.
Thanks!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

desertmud said:


> So I've started using some Trim tex products and becoming a fan. I recently have slowly been replacing my bullnose corners with StepAbull and have not been able to figure out how to get the 45's cut right with the miter saw. I'm using a block for support and keep the bottom mud leg plum and top mud leg level. For some reason I get one cut looking diagonally straight but the other one gets a little curve in it and then don't fit right.
> Any tips would be appreciated. I've seen some great looking work on this thread and know some of you have cut the StepAbull with a miter saw. Unfortunately I've been using the snips and my cuts don't come out as clean.
> Thanks!


Ya, it takes practice bro. They're a little tricky. Cut an 1 1/2" block for support. That will keep you level like you said.
I forget off the top of my head exactly how to do it now....
I need one on front of me...
One, you just mitre on a regular 45...than the other one...hmm....
I forget now...grrr...
I'll look into it. I should have a few pieces laying around.
It's not hard once you figure it out. Niche beads always get me. lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

desertmud said:


> So I've started using some Trim tex products and becoming a fan. I recently have slowly been replacing my bullnose corners with StepAbull and have not been able to figure out how to get the 45's cut right with the miter saw. I'm using a block for support and keep the bottom mud leg plum and top mud leg level. For some reason I get one cut looking diagonally straight but the other one gets a little curve in it and then don't fit right.
> Any tips would be appreciated. I've seen some great looking work on this thread and know some of you have cut the StepAbull with a miter saw. Unfortunately I've been using the snips and my cuts don't come out as clean.
> Thanks!


Here's a you tube vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ178lLKaJs

But I'm fairly sure trim Tex makes a plastic miter/template you can use if just using tin snips,,,, sorta like this one for regular bullnose


----------



## Newagestucco

PrecisionTaping said:


> Niche bead is probably my favourite bead by Trim-Tex.
> I just love the look! And now that they have the base adapters, I'm going to be using them every where!
> 
> Looks great Frank!
> And you too Scott!
> Killer work!! :thumbsup:


that's a cool bead now they have the base adapters hmmm lol


----------



## desertmud

Thanks 2Buck but I've watched that video several times. I just need to make some more practice cuts. Maybe I'll get it. I've used the miter template and snips but think the miter saw might get me a nicer cut. Have a box of niche bead I still have to try out
and would be great learn the saw cutting tricks.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Thanks 2Buck, 

If using snips- use a new pair and keep them for plastics only and they will stay sharp for a long time.

Mitre saw tips- use as fine a tooth carbide blade as you can find like a 12" 96 tooth

Support block-Noe mills one up from a block of hard wood, but you can stair step 3or 4 layers of high quality 3/4" plywood and glue and screw together. 

We do have Drywall Art training classes in Orange, CA and Chicago and would spend a day with you anytime your ready.

Joe


----------



## saskataper

I think I know your problem if I'm understanding you right, I believe your cutting the second piece upside down, if I'm right your mud legs aren't lining up either. 

Say your doing the top right corner of a door, the top piece should be on the left of the saw with the saw to the left and the vertical piece should be on the right of the saw with the saw to the right. An easy way to visualize it is the mud leg that is on the inside should be getting cut square while the outside mud leg gets the miter.


----------



## desertmud

Thanks for the tips guys. Joe, good to know Orange Cal has the classes. Maybe next trip to Disneyland, daddy can detour to the Trimtex workshop. Sharp snips makes sense and I might need a better quality blade on the saw.
Saskataper, I know what you refer to. Pretty sure that's what I'm doing. Going to make some more practice cuts later and see if I can get the hang of it. Like I said before, for some reason when I cut the right side cut, it comes out kind of curvy and doesn't match the other cut. Blade might not be sharp enough and moving the bead a bit.


----------



## saskataper

Try running the blade backwards, makes a huge difference.


----------



## desertmud

I got it! Blade to the left, bead on the left, blade to the right, bead to the right. Saskataper, I followed what you suggested earlier and worked. I must have been doing something different. I imagine it works the same way with the niche bead.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Great community on DWT! Quality people taking the time to help their piers even with hard earned techniques and specialized procedures that take many years and $$$ to develop. Kudos to all...I'm very proud! 

Over 20 years ago my father Joseph Koenig Sr. (He's 79 and doing great) proclaimed "with our products, intelligent installers and finishers using good techniques are creating DRYWALL ART" Fantastic concept from a great man!

We trademarked DRYWALL ART and have spent millions over the 20+ years marketing and teaching the concept to tradesmen all over the world. 

DWT, this thread, 100s of yearly visitors to our design center, all the certified bead installers that came for factory training, our team of awesome employees, DrywallArt.com web site, and all of our Drywall Artist of the year contest winners..................I am a very proud and happy man! Thank you all for "getting it" :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

*Head in the Clouds*

"Head in the Clouds"
36" x 36" 
2003
Materials: Sheetrock, rounded j metal, colored joint compound, water based acrylic varnish. 
It hangs on the wall like a piece of art and is made of drywall materials. This piece was donatd to the radio station KBUT in Crested Butte Colorado.


----------



## saskataper

A ceiling I did last spring. I just haven't had a chance to see it painted until now.


----------



## Makitaboy

Thats sick.....


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's a couple pieces of my framed drywall art paintings.
These are done on recycled 1/2" drywall and for the texture work I used USG 20 minute mud. After the mud work I prime them with kilz, paint with an acrylic paint and then seal them with a clear polycrylic, either semi-gloss or gloss.


----------



## saskataper

Very cool, I like the waves.


----------



## saskataper

Here is the before shot of that ceiling


----------



## Makitaboy

Crazy that a little corner bead did all that.... 
But that track lighting kinda look stupid,
With all the options out there for something nicer...


----------



## Nick Harmon

Now we're talking.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

saskataper said:


> Very cool, I like the waves.


Here's a couple wave sculptures I've done.


----------



## bmitch

I always found it was easier to do the sculpture,than it was to get a good photo showing exactly what it is you ,yourself can see in your work,but I think you pulled it off.displayed your sculpture well with the lights.nice work.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Arey85 said:


> This is the only drywall art I've had the opportunity to attempt. His name is "Durabond Don,"...............OH C'MON!....like I'm the only one with a ball of durabond with a smiley face on my dashboard.


Check out the new drywall burnouts hospital man may be just da place for you, Bring DD with ya


----------



## saskataper

Here is my latest creation
The last pic is what I had to start with and they wanted to use the space on either side instead of closing it in. 
I used TrimTex fastcap arch and some of the decorative L-bead


----------



## moore

That's sweet!! :yes:


----------



## drywall guy158

:thumbup: that looks nice !!:yes:


----------



## mudslingr

Very cool Scott ! Great idea !:thumbup:


----------



## mld

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

Authentic New Mexico Architecture. We covered stained water damaged Diamond Finish with very patchable Fresco Harmony. They went with Gallery Pearl throughout. We're finishing this project in multiple phases.


----------



## mudslingr

mudslingr said:


> I've been enjoying the last 6 weeks of summer doing absolutely nothing.:icon_biggrin: Now I'm back at it on an 11,000 footer.
> Working for a builder who let me at it on the first house I'm about to do for him. He knows my taping isn't an issue but wasn't all too sure about what I had in mind as far as drywall art.
> So I just did a couple medallions, an EZ tray box, trimmed windows and a couple doors and used niche bead everywhere upstairs. Sounds like I'll get to play even more on the next four houses.


Got a chance to do a quick walk through and check it out after paint. They didn't get too fancy with colours but it still looks good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_nt04pYeAs&feature=share&list=UU-x9paArxn9nKb3zcUjbM-A


----------



## moore

Sweet!:thumbsup: I always look forward to.. and enjoy your vids Slingr . :thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger

Your making it hard on me, going to have to step up my specialty bead work if I'm going to keep the Mudslinger name.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr

Ohhh I'm sure you'll be fine ! At least you know how to spell your name.


----------



## saskataper

My latest all painted up. First pic is what I had to start with.


----------



## Newagestucco

saskataper said:


> My latest all painted up. First pic is what I had to start with.


Very cool look so modern


----------



## moore

These guys do some awesome tt work..https://www.facebook.com/MagicCityDrywall


----------



## bmitch

master







bedroom ,electric fireplace


----------



## bmitch

master bedroom ,electric fireplace,tt.reveil,tt 1\2 bull set into 3\8 reveil for bottom return.


----------



## saskataper

That is beautiful! I really want to play with those reveal beads, I think they are one of the coolest things TrimTex has.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

That looks awesome Bernie! :clap: 
I gotta try some of that stuff for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr

b said:


> master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedroom ,electric fireplace


Subtle and very effective. Nice job Bernie !


----------



## bmitch

on a larger scaled wall,large intersecting rectangles could be very effective for framing in paintings etc.opportunity will come sooner than later.great product to use.


----------



## saskataper

I don't think I posted these yet. A project I did last spring that I just recently got to see all painted up.
They originally just wanted the drywall finished and were going to do their own wainscotting using panel board and chair rail. I sold them on doing all the wainscotting and casing with drywall and Trim-Tex as well as Trim-Tex 3.5" crown moulding and they love the results.
I used over 1000' of trim in this 1000 sqft basement, every wall with the exception of the bathroom and laundry got wainscotting and all the windows and doors were cased with Trim-Tex


----------



## gazman

That looks awesome Scott. I should try to push that type of thing more.


----------



## drywall guy158

gazman said:


> That looks awesome Scott. I should try to push that type of thing more.


2nd that !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

One hell of a job Scott!


----------



## Trim-Tex

b said:


> master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedroom ,electric fireplace



Thanks for Revealing your latest project Bernie!! 
We love it! 
Joe


----------



## mudslingr

Some finished pics of a previous post.


----------



## icerock drywall

mudslingr said:


> Some finished pics of a previous post.


I like the top photo...a lot. sweetness


----------



## Trim-Tex

mudslingr said:


> Some finished pics of a previous post.




1st design is awesome, love the originality and shadows that it provides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

2nd is SOOO elegant and tasteful. 

You are the Easy Tray specialist in Ontario. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## saskataper

That is damn nice frank. Keep it up!


----------



## saskataper

The little design Noe and I put together at trim-tex west using arch L-bead and 1/2" reveals. It's a Fibinachi spiral, a pattern frequently found in nature like a snails shell for example. I just wish I had the time to mud it up and paint it.


----------



## bmitch

that's some great work you've done there mudslinger.another very happy costumer .


----------



## MagicCityDrywall

here are some recent projects I have been working on, and a link to my Facebook which is much easier to see all of the pics, enjoy!

http://www.facebook.com/magiccitydrywall


----------



## bmitch

you sure have some great imagination and vision of what you can do with drywall products.work like this encourages others.


----------



## gotmud

MagicCityDrywall said:


> here are some recent projects I have been working on, and a link to my Facebook which is much easier to see all of the pics, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/magiccitydrywall


Thanks for coming aboard and Mitch is right, this kind of work DOES encourage others!


----------



## MagicCityDrywall

*Bar*

Few snaps of bar area in basement hopefully paint gets on by weekend.


----------



## desertmud

Majic City, I've seen your pics on Facebook. You do some cool stuff. If you could give us some pointers on how you are able to sell these ideas to customers. I always try to sell the art side of drywall but have trouble getting any bites. Not sure if my customers are just to conservative.


----------



## MagicCityDrywall

Sounds that way I have done numerous things for free only because customer was indecisive basically I started using google sketchup so I could give the customer a 3d realistic pov of what there house could look like


----------



## saskataper

Awesome work! And congrats on winning drywall artist of the year!


----------



## moore

Show em that funky arch way Magic! The crazy curvy one..

Welcome to DWT Magic! It's Great to see you here!!!:yes:


----------



## MagicCityDrywall

im not sure which one you speak of moore? was it in a bathroom or entrance to living room??


----------



## moore

MagicCityDrywall said:


> im not sure which one you speak of moore? was it in a bathroom or entrance to living room??


This one magic! I love It!:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex

This project was the Ace in the Hole for Josh, the detail that gets you the WIN over the other talented entries.

Josh CONGRATULATIONS for winning TRIM-TEX 2013 Drywall Artist of the year! :thumbup: :yes:   

Joe


----------



## MagicCityDrywall

oh ya, that one is in my basement, actually going to be texturing it today along with the bar area hopefully. and thanks for all the good words!! and Joe, I am thankful for your products and possibilities you make for us drywallers, See you soon, hopefully hawks do well would be great to catch a game when I'm there. I have something for you I'm making as well, ill get it finished up and maybe when we decide when I'm coming ill ship it down there so it can get there about the same time I do;  have a good weekehndc


----------



## Trim-Tex

b said:


> master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedroom ,electric fireplace



Mitch , is it OK for me to borrow this concept for a fireplace wall at a friends house? They love it and have to have it 

Joe


----------



## bmitch

by all means,feel free,I really like working with this product.Any opportunity to use it ,I will.


----------

